
Calibra wallet won’t launch in Facebook’s biggest market - ga-vu
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/19/calibra-india-launch-whatsapp-pay/
======
camjohnson26
The biggest market is India. It also won’t be available in China, North Korea,
or Iran.

